# Gameboy case! Who has one?



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Okay I'm trying to get my hands on one of these but I think Nintendo pulled the plug on most if not all of them, because I can't find them anywhere online. There's one eBay seller who sells them but he doesn't ship to the US.​


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

Whoa! Those are badass! I want one!

Dropped from LiquidNexus via Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I know! I remember they were around in early January...guess I should have picked one up then


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'd like to see if someone can come up with a source within the states for these. Is there a certain reason they won't be shipped to the us?









Dropped from LiquidNexus via Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

They're probably on the black market. I bet Nintendo's lawyers would be up their asses lol


----------



## Burbot (Dec 29, 2011)

Do want. Excuse me as I start questing.


----------



## Burbot (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, the only way I can find is to order a box of 300 assorted cases from China directly.. yet another accessory my gnex wanted but will never get.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I keep seeing them for the Note...our phone must be too popular haha


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

That's a 3D image...the actual case will look nothing like that, trust me.

And look harder, that eBay seller isn't the only one selling them (did a quick search and found plenty).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using ME GUSTA


----------



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

I bought one for $6 from the UK. Doesn't fit the LTE nexus properly.


----------



## Frostbyrne (Oct 20, 2011)

madzozs said:


> I bought one for $6 from the UK. Doesn't fit the LTE nexus properly.


< / 3


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> I bought one for $6 from the UK. Doesn't fit the LTE nexus properly.


Lol. Have you seen the size of that thing!? How much bigger are phones gonna get? Galaxy tab7?

Major boner fail! Those are some awesome cases. Original for sure.

Dropped from LiquidNexus via Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's an update: Found one of these ish tonight

http://www.tvc-mall.com/details/Nintendo-Game-Boy-Hard-Cover-Case-for-Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-I9250-I515-MHC-I9250-57/

Like $8 with international shipping


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks awesome. Unfortunately it doesn't look like it would protect my phone much









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Burbot (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow, thanks for keeping an eye out for these. It's def cheap enough for a gimmicky, rock it once-in-a-while, nerd-gear accessory that should award me some "Oh wow, hey, that's cool!" 's. Shame that I set my gazers the ones in the OP though cause it makes these look like garbage in comparison imo lol. I might pull the trigger just for the novelty anyway, cause it's still neato and the likelihood of getting the ones in the OP are looking about zilch. Perhaps it'll make a couple of drive by "small talk" conversations at work less ultimate-suck, and more moderate to partly suck; probably not.. but it was fun to think about it for this split second lol.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

samsuck said:


> Looks awesome. Unfortunately it doesn't look like it would protect my phone much
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Well I'm not really klutzy so I'm ordering one









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Well I'm not really klutzy so I'm ordering one
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Report back with fitment for LTE. Wtb.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## fidyyuan (Mar 29, 2012)

The only problem I see with that case is that there is no cutout for the secondary sound canceling mic


----------



## kungwei (Dec 15, 2011)

Pair of scissors or a razor blade will do fine









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Here's an update: Found one of these ish tonight
> 
> http://www.tvc-mall....5-MHC-I9250-57/
> 
> Like $8 with international shipping


so i am looking at this link and it says for i515 will this work for the vzw with an extended battery?


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

Check eBay. Seen a few or the green and red ones on there

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

havi007 said:


> so i am looking at this link and it says for i515 will this work for the vzw with an extended battery?


I actually just bought that one off of ebay yesterday. Will take a while to arrive but I will find out soon enough. I know the other ones didn't work with the LTE version, hopefully this on does.


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Well I'm not really klutzy so I'm ordering one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics and a review please when you get it. The big opening and the top and bottom don't look good.


----------



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah if there is one that fits the curvature of the phone better, and makes the button more accesible, I'd buy it. I love my current case(vzw holster/clip combo) but I want something different.


----------

